# Liebliches Taubertal MTB Touren



## märde (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
kann hier einer zu den "Liebliches Taubertal MTB Touren" die beschildert sein sollen um tbb und Kühlsheim etwas sagen in Bezug auf Traillastigkeit.

Märde


----------



## CrossTec (2. Mai 2009)

Frag am Besten mal per PN bei Widu nach. Der kommt aus der Ecke und kennt die Strecken in und auswendig. 
TBB bin ich selbst schon gefahren. Der Trailanteil liegt bei geschätzten 25-30%. Allerdings wird da öfters mal die Ausschilderung sabotiert, so dass sich ein GPS u.U. lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

